# Auckland ferry footage



## Peregrine (Aug 15, 2017)

While searching for the "Britannia house" I found some old footage of Auckland ferries https://www.nzonscreen.com/title/down-and-out-on-the-waitemata-1973 The short film has lots of great footage and is possibly the only footage of Auckland ferries (That I can find that is.)

Sure there is a lot of nostalgia for some in that footage


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

Fantastic! Thanks for posting, it seems like just yesterday.

Cheers,

Taff


----------



## george e mitchell (Jan 22, 2016)

A wonderfull film to watch, My first visit to Auckland was in 1962 on
the Shaw Savill Waiwera, Cant remember If the ferries were still running then.
Scotland is my home country but I nearly emigrated to New Zealand in 1972
when Shaw Savill was winding up. Had a job arranged in Invercargill. Never
made it,My wifes and my parents were getting on in life, so we decided to stay put,
Fortunately oil had been discovered big time in the North Sea, so that's where we stayed.
Never forget my first time in Auckland, First time ashore since Uk. Beautiful
sunny day, Walked up Queen Street to the Great Northern , Lovely lassies
with there summer frocks. and went to see How the west was won on
Glorious Cinerama in the Queens Street Cinema. a Marvel of its time,

I still have friends in Christchurch and Wellington, But the Auckland ferry
movie brought back wonderfull memories of New Zealand,


----------



## davjenn (Jun 7, 2012)

*Memories of the ferries*

Although I've been living in Australia for over 30 years I still have vivid memories of the ferry service from when we lived in Devonport in the early to mid fifties. That short from the National Film Unit is brilliantly put together, and I actually remember screening it when it first came out as a supporting feature at the Embassy in Auckland.
But back to the ferries, during the school holidays a trip to Queen Street was a special event as was the trip on the ferry, usually the Toroa or the Makora, but occasionally the Takapuna, and once on the little Ngoiro. I remember the ferry skipper that was interviewed on the film, he always seemed the friendliest and would usually say Hi to any of the children he passed. It was always a thrill to go down and watch the fireman at work and see the engines, but I was never allowed to stay down their very long. At Devonport I would always marvel at all the worker's bikes that were left at the side of the long wharf - all parked in the same direction for a quick getaway when their owners returned from working in the city. 
And then Dad bought a car and we had trips to town on the vehicular ferries, either of the Alison ferries or maybe the Korea. While waiting for the ferry at Devonport the ticket seller/clipper would walk down the row of cars and then climb on the running board to get a ride to the front of the row as the cars moved forward.
Never had any incidents on the ferries, the only time I remember anything exciting happen was when the motorized gangway at Devonport failed to come down and we had to move round to the gangway at the other side of the wharf.
And then came the Harbour Bridge........


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

I have just watched that footage of the ferries in the seventies, a lot of nostalgia there for me , must have crossed the harbour over 2000 times over my years of daily travel to school in the city from home in Bayswater plus other times for work or liesure. I even recognised a yacht or two at their moorings as the ferry approached Devonport , the Black hulled A class Keeler Moana was one . Sad to see all the deteriorating hulls as these great craft rotted into oblivion .
I take the liberty of re posting my ferry story from 2008 for those that ere interested in this subject.

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?p=1307098&highlight=Devonport+ferries#post1307098

Sorry bad posting, you need to scroll back to the start of thread.

Bob


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

spongebob said:


> I have just watched that footage of the ferries in the seventies, a lot of nostalgia there for me , must have crossed the harbour over 2000 times over my years of daily travel to school in the city from home in Bayswater plus other times for work or liesure. I even recognised a yacht or two at their moorings as the ferry approached Devonport , the Black hulled A class Keeler Moana was one . Sad to see all the deteriorating hulls as these great craft rotted into oblivion .
> I take the liberty of re posting my ferry story from 2008 for those that ere interested in this subject.
> 
> http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?p=1307098&highlight=Devonport+ferries#post1307098
> ...


Bob, I copied, pasted and bookmarked that great memoir long ago and I'm still reading it for the umpteenth time. Thanks for reposting as many who were in Auckland in those days will enjoy that tale of the harbour and its little ships.

Taff


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

Taff I used to relive this episode with the chief engineer Jim Cowie when I lived in Brisbane . 
I was sorry to hear that he is now in a nursing home and suffering from dementure , fourth engineer Jock Bruce was middle aged then and has passed away and the last I heard about Peter Kiddell he was a volunteer Blue Coat at Auckland International Airport and approaching ninety.
It was a good ship, good shipmates .
I should mention that before we sailed on the tow the crew union representatives sought a promise of some form of bonus due to the extra work, responsibility , and risk and this was under consideration but the dreams had to fade but without any rancour as we lost the vessel but avoided a possible tragedy.
I had luck with the camera but that bonus soon went the demands that I shout all around.
A big memory of those times at sea.

Bob


----------



## alaric (Feb 27, 2012)

Loved the film and the music.
#3 . Of course the ferrys were still running George, in 1960 I used the ferry to Devonport a few times, but remember them well.
I recall taking a trip after doing an all night 12 hour Genny Watch, I had the whole ferry to myself at rush hour, everybody else was going the other way!


----------



## Peregrine (Aug 15, 2017)

Wow this post has really blown up. Love reading all of your posts and the stories they tell


----------



## tugger (Nov 28, 2006)

*Ferrys*

Hi Perigrine.
Certainly brought back memories for me, I was on the coast from 59 to 65, lived in Auckland until 74 in Manurewa and Titirangi before coming over to Aus. Crossed the harbour many times with the wife and kids to go up to the beach in Orewa. (Applause)
Great days.
cheers Tugger


----------

